# Just got this in the mail! Root Ranger



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

After seeing lots of cool videos on here, I decided to invest in one of these babies! Boom


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what specs are your jetter again?


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Just my wart hog in the mail.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> what specs are your jetter again?


I have a 2.4 gpm 3000 psi currently. I am looking to upgrade to at least 4.0 gpm 13 hp 3000 psi.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

stecar said:


> Just my wart hog in the mail.


What does it look like? What's the specks on this wart hog?


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

9 gpm, 4,000 psi


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hope it works for you but you'll need a 3.0 turbo to make it work for you. I buy mine through envirospec.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Hope it works for you but you'll need a 3.0 turbo to make it work for you. I buy mine through envirospec.


Yep, on the hunt.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Hope it works for you but you'll need a 3.0 turbo to make it work for you. I buy mine through envirospec.


Gear junkie is the 3.0 turbo some kind of external component to customize my current specks or are you suggesting that the minimum gpm as 3.0? I'm looking at the enviro spec site right now, look interesting.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.envirospec.com/buildcart.cfm?PN=16222

I think this is what you need but this will get you close enough


----------

